# Can you carry deer gun while duck hunting



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

craigrh13 said:


> I personally wouldn't worry about it. If I knew I wasn't doing any harm then it doesn't really matter. Clearly you are not going to shoot a Frickin duck with a slug. Any decent CO would be understanding of that as long as you aren't acting like some yuppie fool.


Any CO will give you a ticket on this. There are several violations, You're getting a ticket on something if you get caught.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

craigrh13 said:


> I personally wouldn't worry about it. If I knew I wasn't doing any harm then it doesn't really matter. Clearly you are not going to shoot a Frickin duck with a slug. Any decent CO would be understanding of that as long as you aren't acting like some yuppie fool.


You wouldn't be following the rules then. Any decent co would write an easy ticket.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

That's fine. If I knew I wasn't doing anything wrong like trying to shoot a duck with a Frickin slug then I would be ok with it. If they wanted to write me a ticket then so be it. Pay it and go about my way. Not the end of the world. For the record, I don't nor have ever done this. I wouldn't look down on someone getting ticketed for this though.


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

Don't think you can just throw the orange hat on when the deer is heading your way either.... Not legal.


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

The one time I did go out I took my cross bow with me. No orange in bow season


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Use copper


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

ok here is a scenario where i know i was legal and i hunted both.


i had a permit to hunt deer on the flats. I also had a waterfowl permit to hunt an adjoining parcel to permitted deer hunting area. I started walking wearing orange, carrying my waders and a box of steelshot. My gun was unplugged and holding 5 slugs. I walked the permitted deer area, shot a 7pt right before i approached the dike to enter the waterfowl area. I took my orange off, put my plug in, set the slugs next to the dead deer and then walked into the waterfowl zone with my steelshot. hehe. so it can be done legally.

if your gonna hunt deer and duck, i suggest you start out deer hunting following the rules and then separating yourself from your lead to go hunt waterfowl.


----------



## EMU_Flyer (Aug 23, 2010)

When stopped by federal fish and wildlife officer. They specifically asked if I had slugs for deer hunting. He said they are illegal to be in my possession while waterfowl hunting. Also in the regulations as posted above.


----------



## bfaber (Apr 17, 2010)

I did see a goose shot with a slug one time guy got his shells mixed up and somehow a slug made its way in. Made a hell of a hole. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

craigrh13 said:


> I would think common sense would take over and a CO could figure out that obviousky you weren't going to shoot ducks with slugs. Then again, common sense isn't so common.


That's obvious by some of the post in this thread.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Coldwater Charters said:


> Smoke is mistaken, You can not hunt waterfowl while in possession of a single projectile or 2 guns no matter what. If the single projectile is lead then there is another violation. This mystical CO was feeding him BS. I would hate for someone to get a violation because of what some said in here that they thought was true but wasn't. If you don't believe me go the Questions of Law forum.
> 
> These are all "clear" violations.


This is all correct, trust me...:lol:

With that said, I've spoken with 2 separate CO's that said "_they_" wouldn't have a problem with it, but wouldn't guarantee how any other CO might view it.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

suit yourselfs call me what you want. Tbh it really doesn't mean much either way. I've been checked many times with the said slugs and orange hat in my blind bag. Never been ticketed for said offense. 
Must be I've been breaking the law all these years. Hmm though I was a law abiding hunter? 

Smoke


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

hevi-shot buck shot and you are legal.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> ok here is a scenario where i know i was legal and i hunted both.
> 
> 
> i had a permit to hunt deer on the flats. I also had a waterfowl permit to hunt an adjoining parcel to permitted deer hunting area. I started walking wearing orange, carrying my waders and a box of steelshot. My gun was unplugged and holding 5 slugs. I walked the permitted deer area, shot a 7pt right before i approached the dike to enter the waterfowl area. I took my orange off, put my plug in, set the slugs next to the dead deer and then walked into the waterfowl zone with my steelshot. hehe. so it can be done legally.
> ...


Perfectly legal


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

Smoke, no one is saying anything other then what the law reads. If you get a forgiving C/O that is old school Andy Griffith attitude or Matt Dillon law. Most I have met go by the book. Nothing wrong with either version. I just like to be completely legal and not have to worry about which C/O is going to check me, the easy going one of or the one by the book.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

I've a friend cited for procession of lead while waterfowling. One round of 20ga. inadvertenly left in his pocket from a previous pheasant trip. He carried a 12ga. this day, not the 20ga.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Big Frank 25 said:


> I've a friend cited for procession of lead while waterfowling. One round of 20ga. inadvertenly left in his pocket from a previous pheasant trip. He carried a 12ga. this day, not the 20ga.


had it happen to me many moons ago. CO asked to check my ammo can, i said go ahead. he dug to the bottom and found 1 20ga #8 shot lowbrass. It was so rusted it wouldn't fit in a chamber unless you mashed it in. He still wrote the ticket. Didn't matter that i had a 12ga that day.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Every deer I've seen while duck hunting was close enough to take out with bird shot. It's amazing how much guard they let down while standing in a decoy spread


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> had it happen to me many moons ago. CO asked to check my ammo can, i said go ahead. he dug to the bottom and found 1 20ga #8 shot lowbrass. It was so rusted it wouldn't fit in a chamber unless you mashed it in. He still wrote the ticket. Didn't matter that i had a 12ga that day.


That guy is a class A douche bag and hopefully hasn't produced any offspring.


----------



## geo5 (Dec 28, 2010)

Seems to me the law reads, cannot attempt to take waterfowl with a single projectile. Doesn't say anything about shooting a deer while duck hunting. There are lead alternatives out there.


----------

